

Web Developer Needed - Technical Cofounder Opportunity.  - adlep

We are looking for a web developer to potentially join our venture. Learn more about us here:
http://stickyframes.posterous.com/pages/about-us
Sticky Frames are magnetically attached frames that contain messages that users create and print themselves. At this stage we are going forward with production of prototypes/low volume test series but we need a functioning web platform to maximize the potential of the product. The web service should help our users to create and manage content of their StickyFrames. We can offer up to 14% of stake in SF project - but we are also ready to discuss other forms of compensation. Essentially we are looking for a website similar in functionality to something like this: http://www.signazon.com/car-magnets/ 
If interested please contact me via HN or email at computerfix at gmail dot com
We are very easy going. We are also YCombinator rejects. Join Us. 
P.S. We thought that we have a match, but it did not work out due to schedule constrains.
======
RobMcCullough
Dustin & Adam, I wish you guys the best of luck. This sounds like a really
interesting project!

